# Glow in the dark airbrush paint



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Just wondering if anyone here uses a glow in the dark airbrush paint? I know Createx has one but Im looking for something thats not water based. Ive tried to make my own using glow powder paint and a clear carrier. The powder paint doesnt dissolve it suspends and settles so I have to keep it moving. It covers ok but its grainy to the touch. Im using it on plastic there for I cant heat it up or anything like that. Im hoping to find something that looks white in the day light. There are so many great lure builders here I was hoping someone has used some kind of glow in the dark paint. Thanks for any help.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

I would try to put,powder paint as gliter to epoxy finish,mix smol amount,or dust that on top when is almost set epoxy,it wil stay on top,let it dry and put second coat epoxy on top and sea if it glow?
experiment and let as know ,how it work?


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks Happysnag I will have to try it in the epoxy. I think dusting the top of the epoxy before its dry might leave it heavy in some spots to thin in others but Im going to try the epoxy mix once. Here is a couple of pictures of how it turned out when I used it in a airbrush.


----------



## HappySnag (Dec 20, 2007)

it look very nice,did you cast that from plastic?i would not wory about grainy stuf,if you like that smooth,put few coats epoxy and it will be perfect,i was casting of shore on lake erie for eyes,bran new 
HJ 14 I hit few eyes,than the lore peled half way of and I steal hit 2 eyes,now I am confused if I shoul paint the lore.


----------



## redheaded (Nov 1, 2009)

Thanks I picked a few Lil Ernie blanks so I could practice painting with a airbrush. That way I didnt rune the lures that I tried so hard to make with a bad paint job.


----------

